# Finally went to a meetup meeting



## HopefulDreamer (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm not sure how many of you have heard of meetup.com but it's a site for people to meet new people in your city/town. It basically goes by your interests. I've joined a few meetup groups. A hiking one, a one for girls night out, one for adventure seekers, and a couple other ones. I have never been to a meeting until Sunday though. I joined most of them over a year ago, some even two years ago. However, the idea of meeting new people scared me even though I wanted to make new friends.

On Sunday there was a trip to go to Niagara Falls. I've wanted to go since I was eleven years old. So I ended up ignoring the anxiety to satisfy my eleven year old self. It wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. I built up meeting new people in my head so much that I was terrified when I finally met with one of the ladies to go. We all carpooled together. There were five of us all together and at first I was nervous to start talking to everyone, but they started talking to me and I relaxed. It was definitely worth going, and I want to go again. The reason I haven't before is because I am scared to drive on the highway by myself, but I really would like to go spend a weekend there. So I'll have to get over that.

Everyone was really friendly though, so I think I will definitely go to more meetups. I know I will be nervous before each and everyone, but maybe this will help. I was fine on Sunday after a while, especially since we were doing something so exciting.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

I've been to several meetups. The first one I went to was the hardest, took a lot of effort to work up the courage to go. After that, it became easier each time.


----------



## Lushiro (Apr 26, 2013)

Wow, i'm so proud of you! Great work, like seriously. Keep it up.


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

Wow congratulations! That's awesome that you worked up the courage to go! I didn't know they would have trips like that even though I have perused a few meetup.com groups for like HSP and Shyness. I'm glad it turned out great for you and that the people were really friendly. That's what makes me scared is that I am not very good at approaching, but let others approach me instead, and what if the people in the group aren't inviting, or have an established clique that is hard to break into or just a clash of personalities. Hmm,..I'll have to go check it out and consider attending one day. Thanks for sharing your success and best of luck with the rest 

I've passed Niagara before but I've never gotten to actually go there to see the attractions.


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)

Awe, you're so awesome! I need to do this too. What was it like? What did you guys talk about? How long was it you were there? And do you think you'd become friends with any of them, or was it more just like acquaintances and stuff?


----------



## Alliee (Sep 11, 2013)

That sounded like fun! I always wanted to do this, was your group just women?


----------



## HopefulDreamer (Feb 26, 2012)

No, this group is an adventure seeking type of group. It has both males and females, although I do belong to a female group too. This time it just happened to be all women that went. There is over 200 members in this group, so chances are for the next meet up meetings I go to might not have the same people I went with for Niagara Falls. It really depends on the type of meet up group it is. Since this is an adventure seeking group, we do trips like Niagara Falls. I'm also part of a hiking group, and that's just dedicated to hiking. And the womans group is for girls night out. I haven't gone on any of the hiking trips or the womens meet ups.

If I ended up meeting with these women again, I would likely eventually want to be friends with them. Everyone was friendly, but it's hard to say after one meeting. I think the girl is as lonely as me, and she is close in my age so I wouldn't mind meeting up with her again. There are no shyness groups in my area although I wish there were. I wish there was also a social anxiety group too. 

There is another one I want to go to in October, but I'd like to do some before then as well. There is a bowling on Monday, so I might go to that.


----------



## Hanalila (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm so happy for you!! I guess a lot of the time we build things up in our minds so much and then it's not always as bad as we imagine. So yeah. I'm glad you went!!


----------



## Kt7474 (Sep 21, 2013)

Wish I was as brave as you are


----------

